# Neu: Interessengemeinschaften



## Thomas (6. Februar 2009)

Seit heute gibt es eine neue Funktionalität: Interessengemeinschaften (IG)

Hinter dem eher langweiligen Titel versteckt sich folgende Funktionalität:

du kannst eine Gruppe gründen, und erhälst für diese eine Art separates Forum, in dem ganz normal diskutiert werden kann.

Du kannst für deine Gruppe verschiedene Zugriffsmöglichkeiten wählen:


 jeder kann mitlesen und mitschreiben rein oder
Die Benutzer beantragen Mitgliedschaft, du schaltest sie frei - andere können die Gruppe sehen, aber nicht betreten oder darin lesen oder
nur über deine Einladung kommt man in die Gruppe - andere können die Gruppe nicht betreten, darin lesen oder Mitgliedschaft beantragen
 
Sinn und Zweck der Gruppen:

- Wir hatten schon häufig die Frage: richtet doch bitte ein Herstellerfoum für Hersteller xyz ein - wenn eure Marke fehlt könnt ihr jetzt eure eigene Markengruppe anlegen!

- praktisch kann so eine Gruppe sein für lokale Biketreffs. Derzeit gibt es zwar viele dieser endlosen Megathemen, so kann man aber einen eigenen Bereich für Gleichgesinnte schaffen, die Unterhaltung wird durch die Möglicheit, Themen in der Gruppe anzulegen (wie im normalen Forum) erheblich verbessert

- Wenn man etwas im kleinen Rahmen diskutieren möchte, Email oder PNs aber zu unpraktisch sind, kann man eine private Gruppe mit entsprechenden Zugriffsbeschränkungen ins Leben rufen.

Hier geht es zu den Gruppen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php

oder über den neuen Link "Community", abgebildet im anghängten Screenshot.

Ich habe eine Kategorie für Testgruppen sowie eine Testgruppe angelegt, wer rumprobieren möchte, möge das bitte dort tun.


----------



## KäptnFR (6. Februar 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Du kannst für deine Gruppe verschiedene Zugriffsmöglichkeiten wählen:
> 
> 
> jeder kann mitlesen und mitschreiben rein oder
> ...


punkt 3 funktioniert noch nicht wirklich oder? also ich mein, daß die gruppe unsichtbar ist? 



Thomas schrieb:


> die Unterhaltung wird durch die Möglicheit, Themen in der Gruppe anzulegen (wie im normalen Forum) erheblich verbessert


wie siehts denn mit den smileys aus? wäre noch ne nette erweiterung. 

ansonsten ne gute idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2009)

3) Habs oben klarer formuliert:
sehen kann man es schon, aber nur die Mitglieder und die Gruppe, sonst nichts. Nicht einmal einen Link um Mitgliedschaft zu beantragen...


----------



## dertutnix (6. Februar 2009)

perfekter SERVICE


----------



## Thomas (6. Februar 2009)

Smilies: ja, mal sehen...


----------



## eifelhexe (6. Februar 2009)

Was ist aber wenn 2 Jecken die gleiche Idee zu einem Thema hatten ?Kann man das Thema dann zusammenpacken  oder wie?


----------



## Thomas (7. Februar 2009)

dann sollten sie sich einfach einigen. wenn jemand später keine Lust / Zeit mehr für eine Gruppe hat, kann er diese auch auf einen anderen Benutzer übertragen


----------



## dave (7. Februar 2009)

Super Sache, hat sich u. a. auch bei der Urlaubsplanung mit mehreren Freunden als nützlich erwiesen. 

@KäptnFR:
Weiß jetzt nicht, ob Du was an den Zugriffsmöglichkeiten Deiner IG geändert hast. Ich kann zumindest zwei Diskussionen lesen.


----------



## bikegeissel (9. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich wäre es ja ganz nett, wenn die Benutzerliste nicht jedesmal anders aussehen würde, sondern die Benutzer (der IG) immer in einer festen Reihenfolge stünden (z.b. alphabetisch sortiert)

Und ich verstehe nicht ganz, was gegen BBCode spricht?!


----------



## Thalor (15. Februar 2009)

Das Feature ist echt ne prima Sache.
Hätte dazu mal 2 Fragen:

Wird es später möglich sein (eigene) Diskussionsbeiträge zu editieren? Das wär doch recht praktisch 
Verschwinden gelöschte Diskussionen nach einer Zeit X aus der Diskussionsliste?


----------



## tvaellen (16. Februar 2009)

@ Thomas/rikman
könnte man die Interessengemeinschaften oben in der Adressleiste
"MTB News-Forum-Eurobike2008-Mitgliederkarte-...."
direkt verlinken? 
Dann käme man schneller hin, wenn man die Adresse nicht im Kopf hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (16. Februar 2009)

Da steht Eurobike 2009 
ansonsten ja...


----------



## Edith L. (16. Februar 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Smilies: ja, mal sehen...


 Unbedingt!


----------



## Bullet (16. Februar 2009)

gute sache !


----------



## dortmund biker (17. Februar 2009)

schönes feature! 
ich hoffe nur, dass das nicht dazu führt, dass demnächst das meiste in diesen gruppen gepostet wird und man kein öffentliches forum mehr hat.


----------



## Eike. (17. Februar 2009)

Ist geplant die Möglichkeit einzubauen eine ganze IG zu abonnieren (so wie ein Unterforum)?


----------



## Resendisback (17. Februar 2009)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> schönes feature!
> ich hoffe nur, dass das nicht dazu führt, dass demnächst das meiste in diesen gruppen gepostet wird und man kein öffentliches forum mehr hat.



das es so kommen wird, habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (17. Februar 2009)

smilies gehen jetzt


----------



## Thalor (17. Februar 2009)

Fein fein 

Wie schaut das mit Editiermöglichkeiten aus?
Und wie bekommt man eine gelöschte Diskussion endgültig aus der Liste?


----------



## Edith L. (17. Februar 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> smilies gehen jetzt



Merci!



dortmund biker schrieb:


> schönes feature!
> ich hoffe nur, dass das nicht dazu führt, dass demnächst das meiste in diesen gruppen gepostet wird und man kein öffentliches forum mehr hat.


Wenn alle IG nur für die jeweiligen Mitglieder einsehbar sind, halte ich das auch für begründet!
Ich glaube so ne IG findet man nicht einmal über die SUFU, oder? 
Mal testen! Nix gefunden!

Im Userprofil "über mehr Beiträge finden" geht es jedenfalls nicht!


----------



## cyclery.de (17. Februar 2009)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ist geplant die Möglichkeit einzubauen eine ganze IG zu abonnieren (so wie ein Unterforum)?



Diese Option fände ich auch sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Kooni81 (19. Februar 2009)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> schönes feature!
> ich hoffe nur, dass das nicht dazu führt, dass demnächst das meiste in diesen gruppen gepostet wird und man kein öffentliches forum mehr hat.



Denke auch das dann bei bestimmten Themen(Bikemarken) weniger Beiträge im öffentlichen Forum gepostete werden. 
Warum gibt es eine IG Nicolai wenn es ja beim Herstellersupport schon eine Nicolaigruppe gibt?
Die wollen wohl unter sich sein!?

Gruß

Kooni


----------



## Eike. (19. Februar 2009)

Jetzt beerdigt das Kind mal nicht bevor es in den Brunnen gefallen ist. Wenn man bei jeder Neuerung immer nur die möglichen Probleme sieht kommt man nie weiter.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Februar 2009)

besteht bei einer IG auch die möglichkeit, alle mitglieder direkt anzumailen?
quasi eine pn an alle mitglieder 

wär ne feine sache


----------



## Bullet (20. Februar 2009)

@Kooni81: ich seh die IG`s eher als ne art outing. das forum bleibt forum.


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2009)

Kooni81 schrieb:


> Warum gibt es eine IG Nicolai wenn es ja beim Herstellersupport schon eine Nicolaigruppe gibt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



definitiv


----------



## cos75 (24. Februar 2009)

Wie unter sich ist man den in diesen geschlossenen Interessensgemeinschaften ? Können Forenadmins darin lesen ohne Mitglied zu sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (24. Februar 2009)

Die Admins sicher hier ist ja nichts verschlüsselt, was die Moderatoren angeht kommt es halt darauf an wie die Rechte verteilt sind. Wer noch nach "Feind hört mit" lebt trifft sich am besten irgendwo in einem Keller


----------



## Thalor (24. Februar 2009)

Aber sicherheitshalber den Computer vom Netz trennen, Akkus aus den Handys und nochmal schnell mit dem Wanzendetektor den Raum checken!


----------



## eberleko (24. Februar 2009)

1. einträge editieren können muss man schon! 
-das nervt, wenn man ein tippfehlerhat, und den nicht ausbessern kann.

2. Man sollte die IG's schon finden können, sei es über die Suche (geht nicht),
oder eben als Abbonement (die Option gibts zwar, erscheint aber nciht unter Abbonements)

Ansonsten: Top !  genau sowas hat gefehlt.
mann kann entlich unbestrafft spammen *ggrgrgr*


----------



## Thomas (24. Februar 2009)

zu 1. 
probier bitte mal, ob es jetzt geht,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## eberleko (24. Februar 2009)

mann geht das schnell! 
Hut ab!  du musst dein Handwerk verstehen.

hoffenlich funktioniert das mit der Suche auch irgendwann. 
Ich will ja mit meiner Group gefunden werden 

danke




p.s. der Begriff "Interessengemeinschaft" steht nicht zur Debatte oder?
ich finde das irgendwie spiessig, schlichtes "group" hätte es auch getan


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> besteht bei einer IG auch die möglichkeit, alle mitglieder direkt anzumailen?
> quasi eine pn an alle mitglieder
> 
> wär ne feine sache



hallo thomas, 

kannst du mir hierzu auch eine antwort zukommen lassen ?


----------



## Edith L. (24. Februar 2009)

eberleko schrieb:


> ...schlichtes "group" hätte es auch getan



Dagegen!


----------



## dortmund biker (24. Februar 2009)

bin auch dagegen. der name passt schon so, es muss ja nicht immer alles englisch sein.


----------



## Thalor (25. Februar 2009)

Thalor schrieb:


> Wird es später möglich sein (eigene) Diskussionsbeiträge zu editieren? Das wär doch recht praktisch
> Verschwinden gelöschte Diskussionen nach einer Zeit X aus der Diskussionsliste?





eberleko schrieb:


> 1. einträge editieren können muss man schon!
> -das nervt, wenn man ein tippfehlerhat, und den nicht ausbessern kann.





Thomas schrieb:


> zu 1.
> probier bitte mal, ob es jetzt geht,


.... Ich fühle mich ignoriert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Folki (27. Februar 2009)

eberleko schrieb:


> p.s. der Begriff "Interessengemeinschaft" steht nicht zur Debatte oder?
> ich finde das irgendwie spiessig, schlichtes "group" hätte es auch getan





Edith L. schrieb:


> Dagegen!





dortmund biker schrieb:


> bin auch dagegen. der name passt schon so, es muss ja nicht immer alles englisch sein.




Ganz massiv dagegen!


----------



## Azrael2011 (3. März 2009)

technische frage.

als gründer einer IG kann ich ja editieren,was aber ist wenn ich tot,im knast,verheiratet oder alles auf einmal bin?
kann man die "moderatorenrechte" irgendwie auch übertragen an einen stellvertreter falls man tot,im knast oder verheiratet ist????

und wäre es möglich die interessengruppe links beim avatar anzeigen zu lassen?,dann würde die IG einfacher gefunden werden sag ich mal.


----------



## eberleko (3. März 2009)

verheir....   muhahahaaaa... danke: habe tieriesch  gegrinst dazu
sorry für offtopic

da fällt mir nur eins dazu:








zu letzten frage: was macht man wenn man in 20 IG's mitglied ist ? alle anzeigen lassen.. ?
das wird wohl nicht gehen


----------



## Azrael2011 (3. März 2009)

> was macht man wenn man in 20 IG's mitglied ist ? alle anzeigen lassen.. ?


 
issn klarer fall vonner begrenzung,..man kann ja auch prioritäten setzen das man auswählen kann welche ig angezeigt wird*sinnier


----------



## eberleko (3. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> issn klarer fall vonner *begrenzung*,..man kann ja auch prioritäten setzen das man auswählen kann welche ig angezeigt wird*sinnier


fände ich auch sinnvoll


----------



## Eike. (3. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> technische frage.
> 
> als gründer einer IG kann ich ja editieren,was aber ist wenn ich tot,im knast,verheiratet oder alles auf einmal bin?
> kann man die "moderatorenrechte" irgendwie auch übertragen an einen stellvertreter falls man tot,im knast oder verheiratet ist????



Ja geht. Unter der IG Startseite gibt es einen Link "IG übertragen". Da kann man den neuen Moderator eingeben, der bekommt dann eine PN und kann annehmen oder ablehnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (3. März 2009)

> Unter der IG Startseite gibt es einen Link "IG übertragen". Da kann man den neuen Moderator eingeben,


 
ah,..ok.

aber wenn ich tot,verknastet oder verheiratet bin kann ich ja nix mehr übertragen,..gehen nicht 2 zugleich?


----------



## Edith L. (4. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> ah,..ok.
> 
> aber wenn ich tot,verknastet oder verheiratet bin kann ich ja nix mehr übertragen,..gehen nicht 2 zugleich?



Zu Lebzeiten einen user Deiner Wahl beauftragen, dass er nach Deinem Ableben über Deinen Account die Übertragung der IG auf einen weiteren user Deiner Wahl vornimmt!


----------



## eberleko (4. März 2009)

genau: das Password zum Forum unbedingt ins Testament eintragen lassen


----------



## dortmund biker (4. März 2009)

weil der admin sonst ja auch nichts machen kann...

blöde diskussion.

*B2T?*


----------



## Azrael2011 (5. März 2009)

> weil der admin sonst ja auch nichts machen kann...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
der meinung bin ich nicht.
es kann immer sein das ein accountinhaber nicht in der lage ist seinen account zu nutzen,aus welchen gründen auch immer.
wenn derjenige dann auch noch gründer einer IG ist,liegt diese brach.

dann hängt es von den optionen ab die eingestellt wurden um neue member aufzunehmen,zu editieren,sonstiges.
ich finde es recht sinnig wenn 2 leute quasi die gleichen rechte haben und programmiertechnisch ist das kein grosser aufwand.

denn das 2 leute zur gleichen zeit ausfallen,ist eher unwahrscheinlich.

die option sein accountpasswort für den notfall weiterzugeben,halte ich dagegen eher für unsinnig.


----------



## Marcus (5. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> und programmiertechnisch ist das kein grosser aufwand.



Diese Funktion wird von der Forensoftware bereit gestellt. Diese wird nicht von uns entwickelt. Ich denke nicht, dass es sowas zukuenftig geben wird. Wie bereits gesagt wurde, koennen wir Admins in fast allen Faellen weiterhelfen.


----------



## juchhu (5. März 2009)

Einfachste Lösung:

Anlegen eines neuen (virtuellen) Users durch einen realen User, der die jeweilige Interessensgemeinschaft (IG) gründet.

Dieser gibt dann an andere User seiner IG die Accountdaten des neuen (virtuellen) Users weiter. So können - wenn auch nicht gleichzeitig - zwei oder mehr User der IG die Verwaltung der IG übernehmen.

Dann ist die Redundanz gewährleistet, falls der IG verwaltende User heiratet, stirbt oder in den Knast kommt.


----------



## Thomas (5. März 2009)

Das Übertragen einer Gruppe ist jetzt schon möglich, wenn du es als normaler User nicht siesht liegt es an fehlenden Berechtigungen - ich sehe die Tage nochmal drauf,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Azrael2011 (5. März 2009)

> Anlegen eines neuen (virtuellen) Users durch einen realen User, der die jeweilige Interessensgemeinschaft (IG) gründet.


 
DAS ist ne sehr gute idee!!!!

@thomas



> Das Übertragen einer Gruppe ist jetzt schon möglich, wenn du es als normaler User nicht siesht liegt es an fehlenden Berechtigungen - ich sehe die Tage nochmal drauf,


 
da meine ich ja nicht,ich sehe ja das ich die gruppe übertragen kann,bin ja chief,vorsitzender,gründer,obermufti.

ich meine das 2 leute gleichzeitig in der gruppe adminrechte haben sollten falls einer ausfällt.
momentan erscheint mir die idee von juchhu als wirklich guter,goldener mittelweg.
macht keine grossen umstände und bewirkt das gewünschte ergebnis.


----------



## Thomas (5. März 2009)

Ja, klar - da hatte ich dich missverstanden, dann mach es am besten so.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (5. März 2009)

jep,..mach ich auch:

achja,..da wir beim wunschkonzert sind,..wie schauts aus mit sammelmails an alle mitglieder?*feix


----------



## Edith L. (5. März 2009)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## juchhu (5. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> *DAS ist ne sehr gute idee!!!!
> *
> @thomas
> 
> ...



 Nenene, die Berater, immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut.


----------



## schotti65 (9. März 2009)

1. Ich werde nicht automatisch benachrichtigt, wenn in einer Diskussion ein neuer Beitrag erstellt wird, weder wenn ich die Diskussion selber erstellt habe, noch wenn ich zu der Diskussion was geschrieben habe. Ich muss die Diskussion dazu explizit per Menüpunkt "abonnieren". Ist das gewollt?

2. Meine IG wird nicht ständig von den Mitgliedern wg. evtl. neuer Diskussionen besucht. Kann ich alle Mitglieder auf einmal per Sammel-PN o.ä. entsprechend benachrichtigen?


----------



## raschaa (10. März 2009)

schotti65 schrieb:


> 1. Ich werde nicht automatisch benachrichtigt, wenn in einer Diskussion ein neuer Beitrag erstellt wird, weder wenn ich die Diskussion selber erstellt habe, noch wenn ich zu der Diskussion was geschrieben habe. Ich muss die Diskussion dazu explizit per Menüpunkt "abonnieren". Ist das gewollt?
> 
> 2. Meine IG wird nicht ständig von den Mitgliedern wg. evtl. neuer Diskussionen besucht. Kann ich alle Mitglieder auf einmal per Sammel-PN o.ä. entsprechend benachrichtigen?



Auch wir (Gravity Pilots) würden die Möglichkeit die ganze IG zu abonnieren begrüßen. Da es sowas wie unser "internes" diskussions plattform sein soll wäre es toll wenn die mitglieder automatisch über neue themen oder beiträge informiert werden würden. zZt stagniert das ganze weil man immer gezielt gucken muß....


----------



## Tobsn (11. März 2009)

Kann man die Funktionalität der IGs nicht denen im Forum anpassen?
Würde z.B. gerne Tracks posten.
Gerade zum Planen von Touren und Austausch von Spots wäre das interessant.


----------



## eberleko (11. März 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> Auch wir (Gravity Pilots) würden die Möglichkeit die ganze IG zu abonnieren begrüßen. Da es sowas wie unser "internes" diskussions plattform sein soll wäre es toll wenn die mitglieder automatisch über neue themen oder beiträge informiert werden würden. zZt stagniert das ganze weil man immer gezielt gucken muß....


Genau, das fehlt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> Auch wir (Gravity Pilots) würden die Möglichkeit die ganze IG zu abonnieren begrüßen. Da es sowas wie unser "internes" diskussions plattform sein soll wäre es toll wenn die mitglieder automatisch über neue themen oder beiträge informiert werden würden. zZt stagniert das ganze weil man immer gezielt gucken muß....




genau das hab ich schon mitte februar gefordert 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5610886&postcount=24


----------



## Marcus (13. März 2009)

Die Features sind aktuell genau so, wie ihr sie vorfindet. Wir sind bei der Weiterentwicklung auf den Hersteller der Forensoftware angewiesen. Ich denke schon, dass da noch diverse Dinge passieren werden, das Feature ist ja noch recht neu. Genaues weiss ich aber auch nicht.

Viele Gruesse, rikman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (13. März 2009)

rikman schrieb:


> Die Features sind aktuell genau so, wie ihr sie vorfindet. Wir sind bei der Weiterentwicklung auf den Hersteller der Forensoftware angewiesen. Ich denke schon, dass da noch diverse Dinge passieren werden, das Feature ist ja noch recht neu. Genaues weiss ich aber auch nicht.
> 
> Viele Gruesse, rikman



ok, pls keep us posted...


----------



## Tobsn (13. März 2009)

Wenn ich mehrere User für die IG freischalten möchte bekomme ich immer einen "Fatal Error".
Selektiere mehrer User (Häckchen setzen) und drücke "übernehmen".

Muss immer einen nach dem anderen freischalten


----------



## Azrael2011 (13. März 2009)

nu habe ich auf einmal ganz oben im forum folgende rubrik mit dem neuesten fred aus der IG



> Neue Nachrichten in meinen Interessengemeinschaften


 

hat da wer n knöppeken gedrückt?


----------



## Thomas (13. März 2009)

danke für den Hinweis, sehe ich mir an,
Viele Grüße
Thomas



Tobsn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mehrere User für die IG freischalten möchte bekomme ich immer einen "Fatal Error".
> Selektiere mehrer User (Häckchen setzen) und drücke "übernehmen".
> 
> Muss immer einen nach dem anderen freischalten


----------



## Thomas (13. März 2009)

Wir haben ganz oben in der Forenansicht eine Übersicht der abonnierten Gruppen eingefügt - ist das praktisch so für euch?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Gandalf01 (13. März 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Wir haben ganz oben in der Forenansicht eine Übersicht der abonnierten Gruppen eingefügt - ist das praktisch so für euch?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas


Habe ich gerade bemerkt, das finde ich super so.

>>>Gandalf<<<
Gruß Erwin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azrael2011 (13. März 2009)

> Wir haben ganz oben in der Forenansicht eine Übersicht der abonnierten Gruppen eingefügt - ist das praktisch so für euch?


 
ist es,danke


----------



## Tobsn (13. März 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Wir haben ganz oben in der Forenansicht eine Übersicht der abonnierten Gruppen eingefügt - ist das praktisch so für euch?...


----------



## Piktogramm (13. März 2009)

Mich störts, TechTalk (wohl einer der interessantesten Bereiche) ist somit auf nem 15" Notebook mit verbreiteter Auflösung (WXGA+) nicht mehr direkt erreichbar und scrollen ist mit Notebooks auf dauer lästig...
Abgesehen davon, dass ich wenig Muse auf Interessengemeinschaften habe...


----------



## lightmetal (13. März 2009)

Wenn du keiner beitrittst siehst du das doch auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Piktogramm (13. März 2009)

mtb-news.de/forum schrieb:
			
		

> Interessengemeinschaften 	Letzter Beitrag 	Benutzer 	Beiträge
> Neue Nachrichten in meinen Interessengemeinschaften
> Du bist aktuell in keiner Interessengemeinschaft angemeldet.
> Hier geht es zu den Interessengemeinschaften



Meinst du?


----------



## lightmetal (13. März 2009)

Das ist natürlich ungünstig. Wäre doch eine Option das es abschaltbar oder gar bei keiner Mitgliedschaft nicht angezeigt wird.


----------



## eberleko (13. März 2009)

uuuiuiii.. jetzt passen auch mehr Themen, bzw. Beiträge auf eine Seite.
Großes Lob, das wollte ich fast schon bemängeln 

..und die Übersicht inde ich auch gut


----------



## Thomas (13. März 2009)

> oder gar bei keiner Mitgliedschaft nicht angezeigt wird.


das werde ich wohl so machen...
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Piktogramm (13. März 2009)

Danke


----------



## Thomas (13. März 2009)

Jetzt sollte es passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piktogramm (13. März 2009)

Machts auch, danke


----------



## MTB-Mannheim (17. März 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mehrere User für die IG freischalten möchte bekomme ich immer einen "Fatal Error".
> Selektiere mehrer User (Häckchen setzen) und drücke "übernehmen".
> 
> Muss immer einen nach dem anderen freischalten


 

Bekomme beim gleichzeitigen Freischalten mehrerer User diese Fehlermeldung: 


> *Fatal error*: Call to a member function set_existing() on a non-object in */home/www/mtb-news.de/forum/group.php* on line *3985*


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2009)

Thomas schrieb:


> Wir haben ganz oben in der Forenansicht eine Übersicht der abonnierten Gruppen eingefügt - ist das praktisch so für euch?


Wäre es evtl. möglich, das auch im Kontrollzentrum einzufügen? Ich gehe eigentlich meistens darüber ins Forum (Direktlink), da ich i. d. R. nur abonnierte Foren lese.


----------



## Oetti03 (26. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Anregung:

Kann man vl die Diskussionen innerhalb der Interessengemeinschaft optisch wie einen normalen Thread erscheinen lassen?!
Momentan werden die Texte einfach in einem Fenster dargestellt, ohne die linke Spalte mit den Ifos zu dem jeweiligen Verfasser...

Danke. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## DaBoom (8. April 2009)

Umfragen innerhalb einer IG?
Beiträge werden als Diskussion angelegt, welche nicht die Option bieten eine Umfrage zu erstellen.

Diskussionen welche vom Verwalter gelöscht wurden, aus der Ansicht löschen.


----------



## raschaa (27. April 2009)

hallo,

wie kann ich eine gelöschte diskussion endgültig rausschmeissen? bis dato steht die weiterhin in der liste mit "gelöscht von...."


----------



## DaBoom (11. Mai 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wie kann ich eine gelöschte diskussion endgültig rausschmeissen? bis dato steht die weiterhin in der liste mit "gelöscht von...."


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Juni 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wie kann ich eine gelöschte diskussion endgültig rausschmeissen? bis dato steht die weiterhin in der liste mit "gelöscht von...."




würde mich auch interessieren .


----------



## yogi71 (10. Juni 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wie kann ich eine gelöschte diskussion endgültig rausschmeissen? bis dato steht die weiterhin in der liste mit "gelöscht von...."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Juni 2009)

hallo!

Ich hab nochmal eine Wunsch/Tipp für die IGs.
Die Seitenzahlen werden in den IG-Threads nur am unteren Seitenrand angezeigt. Könnte man die auch oben anzeigen? So dass man nicht immer die erste Seite runterscrollen muss, um dann die verschieden Seiten anzuklicken.

Samy


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juni 2009)

ISt die klasse Möglichkeit zu zitieren schon vorgesehen?


----------



## pommes5 (24. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> Ich hab nochmal eine Wunsch/Tipp für die IGs.
> Die Seitenzahlen werden in den IG-Threads nur am unteren Seitenrand angezeigt. Könnte man die auch oben anzeigen? So dass man nicht immer die erste Seite runterscrollen muss, um dann die verschieden Seiten anzuklicken.
> ...



Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.


----------



## Marcus (24. Juni 2009)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> Ich hab nochmal eine Wunsch/Tipp für die IGs.
> Die Seitenzahlen werden in den IG-Threads nur am unteren Seitenrand angezeigt. Könnte man die auch oben anzeigen? So dass man nicht immer die erste Seite runterscrollen muss, um dann die verschieden Seiten anzuklicken.
> ...



Ok, gibt es jetzt!

Viele Gruesse

rikman


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2009)

Danke! Das klappt ja super!


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juni 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wie kann ich eine gelöschte diskussion endgültig rausschmeissen? bis dato steht die weiterhin in der liste mit "gelöscht von...."



@ rikman

kannst du dann diese geschichte bitte auch so schnell erledigen 

mit dank im voraus 

hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (25. Juni 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ rikman
> 
> kannst du dann diese geschichte bitte auch so schnell erledigen
> 
> ...



muss nit von heut auf morgen sein, übermorgen tuts auch


----------



## DaBoom (17. Juli 2009)

IG löschen ->


> Du hast keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:
> 
> Du versuchst, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfe bitte in den Forenregeln, ob du diese Aktion ausführen darfst.
> Wenn du versucht hast, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass dein Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss.


----------



## basti242 (17. Juli 2009)

Wenn man unter "Von mir erstellt Interessengemeinschaften" auf Bilder klickt steht das selbe da...


----------



## FlowShow (11. September 2009)

Könnte man die Anzeige der Mitglieder beim Betrachten der IG um den On-/Offline-Status erweitern, so dass man wie auch bei den Beiträgen im Forum sofort sehen kann, wer aus der IG gerade on- bzw offline ist? Ich meine also nicht die Anziege der gesamten IG-Mitglieder, wo der Status schon ersichtlich ist, sondern die auf der Hauptseite der IG.

Eine automatische Sortierung nach diesem Status wäre dann evtl noch eine sinnvolle Ergänzung.


----------



## eberleko (12. September 2009)

FlowShow schrieb:


> Eine automatische Sortierung nach diesem Status wäre dann evtl noch eine sinnvolle Ergänzung.


da haste aber nicht aufgepasst, das ist schon genau so wie du das meinst 


was ich mal fragen wollte:
besteht vllt die Möglichkeit die IG mit einem Chat auszustatten?
das wäre echt mal schick, zum Schnellen Verabreden zum Biken und so


----------



## Flying C. (20. September 2009)

Hi hätte ne Anregung oder Frage. Besteht die Mödlichkeit eizurichten, dass der Moderator gewisse Diskussionen nur für bestimmte Mitglieder der Gemeinschaft freigeben und lesbar machen kann? Wäre toll. Danke.
Mfg Andi


----------



## Marcus (21. September 2009)

Es gibt die Moeglichkeit, die Zugriffsrechte auf Gruppenebene festzulegen (offene, geschlossene Gruppen). Mehr ist aktuell nicht drin.

Tipp: man kann fuer die geschlossene Mitgliedergruppe ja eine zweite IG eroeffnen, welche dann nur nach Freischaltung betrachtet werden kann


----------



## Schwarzwild (21. September 2009)

Warum ist es nach wie vor möglich, dass _alle_ Moderatoren, deren Moderationsrechte innerhalb des Forums ja sonst auch nur auf ihren jeweiligen Forumsbereich beschränkt sind, in allen IGs, also auch in geschlossenen Gruppen lesen, Beitrage ändern und löschen dürfen?

Wäre es nicht ratsamer, einen speziellen "IG-Moderator" zu bestimmen/einzurichten, der insbesondere in geschlossenen Gruppen bei Beschwerdemeldung oder ersichtlichen groben Verstößen gegen die Forumsregeln tätig werden kann und darf?

Insbesondere bei geschlossenen Gruppen spielen ja im Gegensatz zu den offenen Foren auch gewisse Aspekte der Diskretion und des Vertrauens eine Rolle, schließlich darf ja auch nicht jeder Moderator PN lesen.

Ich sehe hier dringenden Handlungsbedarf, da gerade in Zeiten aktueller Diskussionen über Persönlichkeitsschutz im Internet das Vertrauensverhältnis der User gegenüber dem Forum arg leiden könnte.


----------



## feuersocke (21. September 2009)

Schwarzwild schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht ratsamer, einen speziellen "IG-Moderator" zu bestimmen/einzurichten, der insbesondere in geschlossenen Gruppen bei Beschwerdemeldung oder ersichtlichen groben Verstößen gegen die Forumsregeln tätig werden kann und darf?


Ist das eine Bewerbung?


----------



## Schwarzwild (21. September 2009)

Eher eine Warnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (21. September 2009)

Wie, sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass jeder, der über seinem Bildlein "IBC Forum Team" stehen hat, in unserer IG lesen kann???

Bitte um Klärung!!!


----------



## Thomas (21. September 2009)

@toddy: derzeit werden die Berechtigungsprüfungen innerhalb der Gruppen (Interessengemeinschaften) für die Moderatoren ignoriert, der Hersteller der Software ist bereits eine Weile darüber informiert. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es in einem der kommenden Updates behoben sein wird.
Über dem "Gruppe-anlegen" Formular ist auch ein entsprechender Hinweis dazu angebracht.


----------



## britta-ox (22. September 2009)

Schwarzwild schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere bei geschlossenen Gruppen spielen ja im Gegensatz zu den offenen Foren auch gewisse Aspekte der Diskretion und des Vertrauens eine Rolle, schließlich darf ja auch nicht jeder Moderator PN lesen.


Heisst das, dass eine gewisse Anzahl Moderatoren etwa nach Lust und Laune PNs lesen darf? Da fänd ich absolut nicht in Ordnung und entspricht nicht dem, was ich unter einer "privaten" oder "persönlichen" Nachricht verstehe.
Ich ging davon aus, dass bestenfalls die Admins, wenn überhaupt, die PNs einsehen können und das nur auf Beschwerde erfolgt. Im Grunde ist selbst das überflüssig, denn wenn ich eine PN bekomme, die nicht in Ordnung ist, besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit diese weiterzuleiten, so ich mich belästigt fühle.


----------



## Thomas (22. September 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Heisst das, dass eine gewisse Anzahl Moderatoren etwa nach Lust und Laune PNs lesen darf?


Nein, es ging um Nachrichten innerhalb der Interessengemeinschaften. 

Deine Annahmen zu den PNs sind richtig.


----------



## fahrbereit (23. September 2009)

Ist es möglich, den selben Editor für Beiträge im Forum auch in den IGs einzusetzen?

So ist es leider unmöglich, z.B. Seitengebundene Texte neben einem Bild zu verfassen.


----------



## Thomas (23. September 2009)

Jetzt besser?


----------



## fahrbereit (28. September 2009)

Besser! 

Fettes Merci!


----------



## Flying C. (30. September 2009)

Wie kann ich eine Interessengemeinschaft löschen als Moderator der Selben?


----------



## Eike. (30. September 2009)

Wenn du der Gründer bist gibt es auf der Startseite der IG unten den Link IG löschen. Kann auch sein, dass der Punkt unter IG Verwalten war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying C. (30. September 2009)

geht nicht. bekomme dann eine sytemmitteilung ich hätte evt nicht die rechte dazu obwohl ich die gruppe gegründet habe!?????


----------



## Thomas (30. September 2009)

Dann schick bitte hier den Link hin mit dem Hinweis, dass es gelöscht werden soll
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/sendmessage.php


----------



## Flying C. (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi hab gestern die mail über den geposteten link geschickt, Gruppe ist aber immer noch drin.?.?


----------



## Mad-Line (3. Oktober 2009)

ich würde gerne in der intressengemeinschaft fred komplett löschen so das sie nicht mehr auf tauchen.

und ein Sticky möglichkeit würde ich mir wünschen


----------



## pommes5 (14. Oktober 2009)

Seit einiger Zeit gibt es ja immerhin den Seiten-Link auch am Anfang, nicht nur am Ende der Seite. Wäre eine Seiten-Anwahl neben dem Threadtitel wie normal im Forum auch für die IGs machbar?

Ich muss jedenfalls immer erst auf den Threadtitel klicken und kann danach erst die letzte Seite wählen, wenn ich wissen will, was neu ist.

Wär super!


----------



## raschaa (9. November 2009)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> ich würde gerne in der intressengemeinschaft fred komplett löschen so das sie nicht mehr auf tauchen.
> 
> und ein Sticky möglichkeit würde ich mir wünschen



ja, dieses Feature wurde seit langem mehrfach gewünscht.... die "gelöscht von...." Beiträge spammen die IG allmählich zu...

Thomas, wie siehts da aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schotti65 (14. November 2009)

IG (eigene) komplett löschen:



Flying C. schrieb:


> geht nicht. bekomme dann eine sytemmitteilung ich hätte evt nicht die rechte dazu obwohl ich die gruppe gegründet habe!?????



Ist mir auch gerade passiert.
Dann hab ich zuerst alle Mitglieder und vorsichtshalber auch alle Diskussionen gelöscht - dann ging es.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Dezember 2010)

Kann man unter den Diskussiontiteln einen Link "Letzte Seite" einsetzen? 
Dann muss man nicht immer erst auf die erste Seite der Diskussion, um sich dann auf die letzte vorzuklicken. Danke!


----------



## exto (30. Dezember 2010)

Kannst ja direkt auf den letzten Beitrag klicken und dann hochscrollen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Dezember 2010)

Dieser kleine Pfeil ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Danke


----------



## Luggi86 (9. November 2011)

Sorry für den Spam ich musste schnell nen Beitrag schreiben, da ich PN an nem Typen schicken will


----------



## whitywhite (7. März 2012)

echt ne gute Sache!


----------



## 4mate (14. März 2012)

andre.7 schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich was sehr schönes bei Facebook! Wir haben auch eine Bikergruppe dort. Mann kann sich über Bikes unterhalten,... Also, wenn ihr in Facebook seid & Lust habt schaut mal bei uns vorbei! ;D
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/FreeRideCooperation/


Spam

Hier  ist das Forum um sich über Bikes unterhalten.
Tipp: Geh rüber und lösche vorher deinen IBC Account


----------



## Sarrois (15. März 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Spam
> 
> Hier ist das Forum um sich über Bikes unterhalten.
> Tipp: Geh rüber und lösche vorher deinen IBC Account


 
Facebook= :kotz:


----------



## BikerCube (25. Mai 2012)

Finde ich sehr gut die Idee.


----------



## Dave 007 (1. Juni 2012)

mit Tapatalk (App fürs Handy) werden zumindest bei mir die Interessengemeinschaften nicht angezeigt, ich muss dafür dann immer über Safari die Seite aufrufen und mich einloggen, was auf Dauer nervt - das "normale" Forum wird hingegen angezeigt

gibt es da evtl. einen Trick damit es doch geht oder könnte das von einem Admin grundsätzlich geändert werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toolkid (1. Juni 2012)

Dave 007 schrieb:


> mit Tapatalk (App fürs Handy) werden zumindest bei mir die Interessengemeinschaften nicht angezeigt, ich muss dafür dann immer über Safari die Seite aufrufen und mich einloggen, was auf Dauer nervt - das "normale" Forum wird hingegen angezeigt
> 
> gibt es da evtl. einen Trick damit es doch geht oder könnte das von einem Admin grundsätzlich geändert werden?



Da die IG nicht Teil des Forums an sich sind, liegt das Problem wohl an Tapatalk.


----------



## tom de la zett (21. August 2012)

hmmm. geht immer noch nicht mit Tapatalk. das ist schade - für eins der größten Foren in D. 
Gibt es keine Lösung?


----------



## r0ckZ (27. August 2012)

Ich verzweifel grade beim Suchen - wo ist die Möglichkeit des Umbenennens einer IG??


----------



## 4mate (27. August 2012)

Gibts nicht


----------



## r0ckZ (27. August 2012)

blöd


----------



## berkel (15. November 2012)

schotti65 schrieb:


> 1. Ich werde nicht automatisch benachrichtigt, wenn in einer Diskussion ein neuer Beitrag erstellt wird, weder wenn ich die Diskussion selber erstellt habe, noch wenn ich zu der Diskussion was geschrieben habe. Ich muss die Diskussion dazu explizit per Menüpunkt "abonnieren". Ist das gewollt?
> 
> 2. Meine IG wird nicht ständig von den Mitgliedern wg. evtl. neuer Diskussionen besucht. Kann ich alle Mitglieder auf einmal per Sammel-PN o.ä. entsprechend benachrichtigen?





raschaa schrieb:


> Auch wir (Gravity Pilots) würden die Möglichkeit die ganze IG zu abonnieren begrüßen. Da es sowas wie unser "internes" diskussions plattform sein soll wäre es toll wenn die mitglieder automatisch über neue themen oder beiträge informiert werden würden. zZt stagniert das ganze weil man immer gezielt gucken muß....



Ich hole das nochmal hervor. Damals (2009) war die Aussage, dass das derzeit nicht möglich ist. Hat sich was daran geändert? Eine Abo-Funktion ganzer IGs wäre schon sehr praktisch.


----------



## klexx (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo Thomas, 
die IG ist leider nicht über Tapatalk "bedienbar" 
ist das noch vorgesehen?


Klaus


----------



## Mad-Line (10. Mai 2014)

Moin
kann sich mal wer drum kümmern das die IGs die auf Öffentlich stehen auch ohne Anmeldung mit Lesen können?

Gruß Lars


----------



## 4mate (11. Mai 2014)

Eben das ist der Sinn: Öffentlich ist öffentlich
Ändern kann das jeder Moderator einer IG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4wk (14. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube er meint eher, dass man angemeldet sein muss und der IG beigetreten sein muss, wenn man Inhalte der IG lesen will, obwohl diese öffentlich ist...


----------



## Snap4x (8. Dezember 2014)

Finde es sehr schade das die IG's so im Hintergrund gerückt sind.
Vorher, als die Gruppen noch über den Forum offen angepinnt waren, war alles dort Aktiver.
Seit Mai diesen Jahres, also genau seit der Änderung, ist dort fast tote Hose.


----------



## 4mate (8. Dezember 2014)

Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> als die Gruppen noch über den Forum offen angepinnt waren,


Interessengemeinschaften waren bei der letzten Sodtware unter den Foren


Cr3ckb0t schrieb:


> Seit Mai diesen Jahres, also genau seit der Änderung,


Der Wechsel zur aktuellen Software war im November 2013

Im übrigen können über den Button BEOBACHTETE GRUPPEN selbige angesehen werden.
Die Sortierung in den Unterkategorien ist nun wesentlich  besser, da sie alphabetisch ist.
Früher konnte nur mit den numerischen Parametern gesucht werden


----------



## Deleted 132705 (11. Dezember 2014)

die nutzung dieser einrichtung ist auch in meinen augen deutlich weniger geworden. schade an sich.


----------



## lanman75 (11. Dezember 2014)

Ja, ist bei uns auch der Fall....Einige sind leider auch zu diversen Facebookgruppen gewechselt


----------



## Martina H. (3. März 2015)

... leider gehen die Gruppen etwas unter 

Könntet ihr bei dem Link "Beobachtete Gruppen" nicht einfach auch ein kleines rotes Feld anbinden (sobald sich in der Gruppe was tut, egal ob neue Antwort oder neuer Thread),  so, wie es auch bei den Fotos, Videos,  Benachrichtigungen, etc. passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (3. März 2015)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Ich verzweifel grade beim Suchen - wo ist die Möglichkeit des Umbenennens einer IG??


Mit der neuen Software ist das nun möglich


----------



## Don Stefano (3. März 2015)

klexx schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> die IG ist leider nicht über Tapatalk "bedienbar"
> ist das noch vorgesehen?


Würd mich auch interessieren. Wenn ich ne Mailbenachrichtigung bekomme und auf den Link klicke, dann öffnet isch Tapatalk und sagt, dass ich keine Berechtigung habe, die Inhalte zu sehen. Ich habe deshalb die Auswahl, ob Tapatalk oder der Browser bei Forenlinks geöffnet werden soll offen gelassen und muss jetzt jedes Mal bestätigen, mit welcher App der Thread angezeigt werden soll. Echt nervig.


----------



## Martina H. (4. März 2015)

@Thomas  , @rik  , @ichweissnichtwerhierevtlzuständigist   


... gibt es hier eigentlich noch Feedback?


----------



## chrisslemke (27. November 2017)

super idee


----------



## Whince (7. September 2018)

dann sollten sie sich einfach einigen. wenn jemand später keine Lust / Zeit mehr für eine Gruppe hat, kann er diese auch auf einen anderen Benutzer übertragen


----------



## bonusheft (3. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand, ob bzw. wie ich noch eine IG / Gruppe aufrufen kann? Oder sind die Daten mittlerweile alle futsch? 
Mir geht es um eine IG, die ich ca. 2013 erstellt habe. Ich müsste dort nochmal etwas nachschauen.


Vielen Dank


----------

